# Solved: Slow, slower and slowest



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Good morning whomever will help me!

My computer has been acting funny for a long time and getting worse. At times when I type there is a delay before seeing the letters. It is worse when I am using MSN or the internet. It takes forever to load. I've run all the defrags, scan disc, etc. Also checked with Nortorn Corporate Edition for a virus. Run Ad-aware and SpyBot. It all comes up clean. I am an absolute novice when it comes to what goes on behind the scenes and really need the kind of help where everything is spelled out for me....so...H...E...L...P! What do I do next?


----------



## crispy (Feb 5, 2003)

Hi ag,

Sorry I don't have an answer for you, but I have a similar problem. The folks here that may help you will want to know which OS you're running, how much RAM etc. so you will probably save time by posting again with as much system info as you can.

I am running Win' ME and I also have Process Explorer loaded. Soon after start-up today, PE showed the System Idle CPU at minus 60%. The bulk of the usage was STMGR.EXE (99%) and other things associated to the same program at 61% - If you can make sense of that then you're a better man than me ag.

I did a restart and pretty well left the PC alone until a short while ago. It seemed to be moving slowly again, and ignoring many mouse moves and clicks, so I checked PE again. STMGR.EXE again, only this time using 97% leaving me 3% for the system.

I'm sure I've read before that STMGR is used for System Restore operations, but that never appears to set any new restore points unless I do a Windows Update from the MS site.

Good luck with your problem.
Chris P


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks...like I said...I'm a novice...and one aside...hard for me to be a better man than you considering I'm a woman! LOL

I took this from the System Information Screen

Microsoft Windows 98 4.10.2222 A 
AuthenticAMD AMD-K6(tm) 3D processor 
376MB RAM
64% system resources free
Windows-managed swap file on drive C (53497MB free)
Available space on drive C: 53497MB of 58629MB (FAT32)
Available space on drive D: 5899MB of 6137MB (FAT32)

What else can I tell you that will help?

Thanks again,

AG


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Thats a darn good start, thank you for providing the information.
Let's start with you telling us what your msconfig general tab has checked a
and how many items are checked in the start up tab.

start\run in the box type in msconfig then click okay........


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

process config.sys file
process autoexec.bat file
process system.ini file
process win.ini file
load start up group items


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Win98\se doesn't need to process autoexec.bat or config.sys. check selective start up on the general tab and uncheck process autoexec.bat and process config.sys.
click on the start up tab and uncheck everything except, scanregistry, systemtray your ant-virus and firewall. click okay okay and when asked if you want to reboot choose no. close your internet connection and now reboot.
After you have rebooted and are back at your desk top work through these steps
For 98\se
For starters you can delete all
*.temp
*.tmp
C:\windows\temporary internet files
C:\windows\temporary internet files\Content.IE\*.*
All programs you no longer use or want by going to C:\program files\program you don't want or use
and looking for the programs uninstallshield. It will be a file called unwise.exe or uninstall.exe. Click on that file and the program will be removed. If there is not an uninstall file go to add\remove in control panel and remove it there.
Delete all bpm's, jpeg's gif's that are internet buttons or pic's not wanted.
I also delete all fonts that are not system fonts. I have win98se dated 4\23\99 so all fonts with a different date I delete.Your's may be different.
Empty the recycle bin
Now go to start\programs\accessories\system tools\disk cleanup, follow the prompts. 
At this point D\L winme defrag and install it according to the direction supplied.
start\stutdown\restart
when the computer starts to boot rapidly and continually tap the F8 key until you get a menu with 5 choices (?) and select safe mode. When in windows safe mode (will say safe mode in all four corners) again go to
start\programs\accessories\system tools\scandisk...When the scandisk window pops up for type of test chose standard and automatically fix errors( here some will disagree) then start. when it's finished go to start\programs\accessories\system tools\defrag follow the prompts. When finished reboot. You now have a pretty clean system and hopefully this will improve your keyboard performance.


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks so much. Let me have a few minutes to do all you've suggested. Will you check for me later so I can tell you what happened?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Sure


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm at the point where I should delete C:\windows\temporary internet files\Content.IE\*.* and it said if I deleted this it could mean another program might not work. Delete anyway? Also, does it matter that my file was called C:\windows\temp\temporary internet files\Content.IE\*.*


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

All those under contentIE5 can be deleted.....not content IE5 but the sub folders.


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

I went ahead and deleted a ton of program files. I have a few that I don't know if I should delete. I think they are necessary but not really sure.

MSXML 4.0
QMgr
Net it Now
Net Meeting
DirectX
SiS-MM1.06
Web Publisher

Also, when I went back to the Content.IE file there was nothing there to delete.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

amazinggreys said:


> I went ahead and deleted a ton of program files. I have a few that I don't know if I should delete. I think they are necessary but not really sure.
> 
> MSXML 4.0
> QMgr
> ...


What is Net it Now? Web publisher you can delete I don't think I'd keep QMgr either..Leave the rest alone.
Good Content.IE5 should now be empty. Upon reboot it will rebuild itself so don't be concerned when you see that the sub folders have returned.

EDIT
Google search:
Net-It® Now is a client-side publishing utility that converts your files to CSF (content secure format), a compressed format that allows you to add Visual Rights?, including password protection, an expiration date, and feature restrictions, to your files (see below). Files are viewable with the free (and freely distributable)
So looks like it goes along with Web Publisher.


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Tired of me yet? LOL

I have 18 *.tmp files that are read only. Can I go ahead and delete them?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Yes


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Yes...you are tired of me? LOL

Okay...I've downloaded Winme Defrag but it is a zip file. I can't open it. Where can I find a safe winzip program to download?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

No I'm not tired of you, at least you are followinf threw on your problem to a resolution
 WinZip  or at  MajorGeeks


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Oh my...it took hours to run the scan disc. HOURS! Is that normal? Just ran the defrag and things seem to be a little better although the computer still seems to lag and it still takes longer than it should to load or refresh a page. Any other pointers or direction I should take?

By the way...you have been wonderful!


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

amazinggreys said:


> Oh my...it took hours to run the scan disc. HOURS! Is that normal? Just ran the defrag and things seem to be a little better although the computer still seems to lag and it still takes longer than it should to load or refresh a page. Any other pointers or direction I should take?
> 
> By the way...you have been wonderful!


No that is not normal. Did you run scan disk in thorough mode? What web pages are loading slow? did you edit start up in msconfig? Did you change the settings on the general tab?
If you have another known good key board try it and see how it reacts if not borrow one if you can. Blow the keyboard out with compressed air.
Do your keyboard setting look like those in the pic


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Techguy pages load slowly and seem to appear in clusters, for example. I don't know how else to explain it. Also the side bar to scroll with doesn't move things smoothly.

I did run the scan disc in thorough. But I couldn't run it in safe mode so would that have something to do with it? My computer is password protected. When I boot up there is a flashing cursor and a password is to be entered before the computer will actually boot up. So when I hit the F8 key rapidly like you suggested all it did was beep.

In my MSconfig - General - I have these things checked
process system.ini
process win.in
load start group items

By the way, Happy Birthday. Bet this is just what you want to do today!


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Oh, I forgot. My keyboard settings were almost exactly like yours.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

amazinggreys said:


> Techguy pages load slowly and seem to appear in clusters, for example. I don't know how else to explain it. Also the side bar to scroll with doesn't move things smoothly.
> 
> That is a problem with the  TSG server  and not your computer.
> 
> ...


Thank you amazinggreys, I appreciate your birthday wishes


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Under my start up I have these things checked

scan registry c:\Windows\scanregw.exe/autorun
system tray SysTray.exe
vptray c:\progra~1\Norton~1\vptray.exe
defwatch c:\progra~1\Norton~1\dewatch.exe
rtvscn95 c:\progra~1\Norton~1\rtvscn95.exe

I blew out the keyboard. That wasn't pretty!

I did download and install the Winzip program you suggested. Also, the Winme degfrag and followed the instruction on that page that said I should rename my old defrag and drop in the Winme defrag. It worked like a charm. The reason I did the scan disc not in safe mode was that I couldn't get it to go into safe mode but I'll try that again.

Chocolate or Vanilla?....birthday cake?


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Back again! I can't get the computer to go into Safe Mode. I tried the F8 key and the help section said to try the ctrl key, which I did. I think it has to do with my computer being locked when I start it up. Maybe. Should I take the password off, try running in safe again and then put the password back on or is it not really necessary?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Chocolate please with loads of rich Canadian ice cream.

If you can't get into safe mode that's okay.
Disable everything in task monitor (C+A+D) except systray and explorer, shutdown your firewall,anti-virus and turn off your screen saver, if you use one. Then go ahead and scandisk\defrag.

Yep it's amazing what a keyboard will collect.


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Done! Not in safe mode. Said there were no problems. SO...what about the MSN Messenger stuff. It loads slowly...very slowly...which could impact my chatting abilities and that will never do! Is that an MSN server issue?

Also, I don't have a firewall. Any suggestions? 

And...I happen to have made home made ice cream...very delicious...very creamy! 

You changed your picture...did you get the bike for your birthday?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

That's the POW bike that Paul SR. of Orange County Choppers built.
Can't help you with MSN. Are you on dial up or do you have broadband.
Get a firewall A.S.A.P. 
Two reccomendations
1.  Zone Alarm 
2.  SyGate


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

It's a great bike. I liked when they built the Miller bike with the trailer.

I'm on my way to load a firewall.

The MSN thing...okay that you can't help but do you think it is MSN related or me related? Yahoo seems okay.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

amazinggreys honestly I just don't know if it's msn or or not. 
Let us all know when you have your firewall installed and which one you decided on.
The Miller bike was one of my favorites. Wish Paulie and Vinnie? had of taken it a step futher by setting the wrenches flush on the down tubes.


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

ZoneAlarm...because it was your first suggestion and so far you haven't lead me astray! Like that in a man!

Now...if I can get used to all these flashing lights and little screens that pop up life will be good!

So, ZA now shows up as a startup. That is a good thing, right?

Sorry to have monopolized so much of your time - especially on your birthday.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Yes you want zone alarm and your anti-virus to be in the start up, next to the clock. Every time you open a program that needs internet access zone alarm will ask you to allow it or not. Most of them you will want to check the always allow box (?) then you won't be prompted in the future to approve access.
You are not a bother, come back often and ask all the question necessary.


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks...for all your help...for your sense of humor...and your patience! Feels kind of like saying bye to a friend...

By the way...forgive me if I offended you...I've reread some of my posts and they seem to have taken on a slightly flirty tone...I won't say it was unintended...but it might not have been welcome.

Thanks again and I hope to "see" you soon!


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Funny...having trouble posting a reply to this...Keeps saying at the bottom left hand corner...Done, but with errors on page.

Also, C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5 is empty. Didn't you say that it would rewrite itself when I rebooted? Also...does it matter that it is in my TEMP\Temporary Internet Files folder?

And...you thought you were rid of me!


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

amazinggreys
Mine is the same way. I have never seen the folders organized in this manner. I'll just delete mine, after all their temp folders and files.
Not much of an answer I'm afraid.
Brett


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Okay I deleted all the C:\windows\temp sub folders then did a wipe of the recycle bin, rebooted and it's back to "normal" as you can see in this pic.


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Even if it says it's a System Folder? I should still delete it? Scares me.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

amazinggreys said:


> Even if it says it's a System Folder? I should still delete it? Scares me.


Wait a minute!!!
You have a system folder in one of the temp dir.'s? What are the file extentions in that folder? Are there any hidden files in it, if so what are thier extentions? What is the path to the folder?


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

c:\windows\temp\cookies
c:\windows\temp\history
c:\windows\temp\history\history.IE5

when I tried to delet the cookies folder it said "The folder "Cookies" is a system folder. If you delete it, Windows or another program may no longer work correctly. Are you sure you want to delete this folder and move all its contents to the Recycle Bin?

How do I copy all that like you do so I don't have to type it out? Hope you guys really believe that thing about no such thing as a stupid question.....LOL!


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

MwSnap3  will capture a portion of the screen.

None of these are system files, and are save to delete. 
c:\windows\temp\cookies
c:\windows\temp\history
c:\windows\temp\history\history.IE5


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

You know...we have to stop meeting like this...people will talk!

Okay...deleting now...


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

and what will they be saying


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Perhaps...that you are flirting with me....LOL


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Okay...when I deleted the folders one file won't delete

ZLT066ab Access denied. Make sure the disc is not full or write-protected and that the file is not currently in use.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Oh "they" know that's not Brindle's style!
After you delete those folders reboot. Now what do you have under temp and temperary internet files? does it look more like the second screen shot I attached above?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

That file is fine to leave. It is a standard message. reboot then come back and tell me what those two dir,'s have for sub dir.'s


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Okay....

c:\windows\temp has no sub folders in it. Only the file called ZLT00de2.TMP

c:\windows\temporary internet files has a sub folder called Content.1E5
and Content.1E5 has subfolders 

18W255hd
41234567
456fkhyz
k305ar81


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Perfect, you did a fantastic job of following through on your computer problem.
Did you D\L  winme defrag  and install it? Hows you keyboard working?


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Ahhhhhh....Grasshopper says....Thank you teacher....! I did download the defrag the other day. Renamed my old defrag and dropped the new on in. So...I hate to tell you this considering how great you are with me...although some things seem much better, especially the keyboard functions I seem to get a lot of pages that says Done, but with errors on the page. And pages load in spurts for lack of a better computer savy way of saying it! You aren't finished with me yet, it seems. Poor, poor man.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Your thread is appropriately named!
If you don't mind, can we pick this up tomorrow?


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Perfect....I need my beauty sleep! Thanks again for your help.


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Oh...and feel free to pawn me off on some other poor unsuspecting person....!


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

So you want to throw me away already, do you?


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Oh please....I just don't want you to think you are stuck to me...I mean with me! LOL


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Now they are talking!
Night


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

This is me...again...calling out for H...E...L...P...

I know...quick...throw the girl a rock so she sinks on out of here!

Right now, when I look at this page on my screen, in the bottom left hand corner it says "Done, but with errors on page". I think it means that not all of the page has loaded or loaded properly. Any ideas?


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

No takers, eh? Probably not enough information given. No problem. I'll check back tomorrow.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

If you don't have these programs or similar ones it is advisable to D\L, install, update and then run them.

 Adaware 
 Spybot 
 Spyware Blaster 
 CWShredder


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks Brindle,

I have Ad-aware and Spybot, but not the other two. I'll look into downloading it tonight when I get home.

AG


----------



## Twinkle_Friend (Apr 24, 2007)

The virus is in your system files. It is from POP-UP advertisers and will eventually cause your computer not to boot up at all.

The solution is to re-install Windows on your system. Once you have done this the virus is gone.


----------



## Simmer95 (Apr 17, 2007)

Feel your pain, bud


----------

